# Celestian Squad



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been entertaining the idea of getting myself a celestian squad for my army, for one because then I can field a cool looking banner. ( I have one of those Sister models with the banner pole for this. )
I'm still working on what I'm going to arm them with though.
On the one hand, I was thinking of upgrading the squad with a flamer and a multi-melta to use as a 24" range tankbuster squad that can also kick some CC butt in case someone outflanks me.
On the other hand, I was thinking of making them a full fledged CC squad.
Canoness with Eviscerator, Priest with power armour and Eviscerator, superior with Eviscerator, and 6 Celestians. The celestians would be a retinue for my Canoness, making her a non-IC, hence I'd have a shitload of eviscerator attacks on the assault that cannot be specificly targetted.
Hook up a cheap inquisitor as 10th squad member and stuff them in a landraider and you got yourself a half decent assault squad.
In this case, the basic Heavy Flamer/Flamer combo should be nice.

Anyone got any tips for me?


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm, this seems like an awesome idea, heres howd i do your land raider assualt squad idea

canoness with a blessed weapon, amour, inferno pistol and a book
priest with power amour, bolt pistol and power weapon (i think they are only allowed a limited amount of points on wargear, cant remember that well, plus the priest is only there for when id field penient engines or acro flaggelants)
inquisitor with power weapon, bolt pistol and power amour
veteran with power weapon and bolt pistol
8 sisters, 1 with a flamer and 1 with a heavy flamer
land raider

comes to about 563 without priest or 614 with the priest
if your taking a land raider dont worry about anti amour weapons, the land raider can do that itself with its lascannons. 

the squad fires their assualt and pistol weapons followed by a charge, the celastins and canoness would hit on a 3+ ith a reroll offered by the priest means most will hit, woundings a diffrent story but the amount of power weapons should even it out.

the only thing i see is the squad is expensive as so the damage it cause will not end up justified i think but it still would be fun to use and in a 1000 point game it would wreck havoc on the field i believe, so much im going to try it out


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't give her a blessed weapon, this will be my 2nd cannoness, the other one will be a jump packing soloing girl, so I want her to be able to strike at a proper initiative. Also, to solve the wounding problem, I was planning to use eviscerators, aka powerfists. S6 should deal with just about anything in close combat.
The reason I'm fielding a priest is because he doesn't count as an IC, and a cannoness with bodyguard doesn't count as an IC either. Thirst evis would be the superior, who is also not an IC. Also the celestians won't take up a FoQ slot if taken as HQ retinue.
The inquisitor herself wouldn't join in the assault, because she IS an IC, hence could be targetted.
As for points limits, Evis + power armour for the priest will be under the limit. And the WH codex doesn't specify point maximums actually.
Fully Upgraded the assault squad would be something like this:
Cannoness, Eviscerator, Book of st.Lucius, Litanies of Faith, maybe a plasma pistol or inferno pistol
Priest, Eviscerator, Power Armour, possibly plasma/inferno pistol.
Celestian bodyguard:
3 basic celestians
1 celestian with banner ( or just another basic celestian and have the model in there for cool looks )
1 celestian with heavy flamer
1 celestian with flamer
1 celestian superior with eviscerator and maybe plasma/inferno pistol

Inquisitor with storm bolter or bolter and psychic ammo and maybe a psy tracker.
Landraider with extra armour and maybe smoke launchers

I was considering to exchange the flamer for a meltagun to better deal with terminators and such.
In all, it would be a very point heavy squad, but scary to field.
The litanies would be used to give them an invulnerable save in the first assault, after that, a few casualties will still be made, making the squad small enough to use faith to do this.
The Inquisitor can't join the squad because then I'd not be able to use faith, and as IC she can be singled out in close combat, where she sucks.
With the new rules, it's not required for her to be actually using her transport to enter the game right? because then I could just add another celestian to the squad and leave the inq with my stormtroopers ( who might be in their own chimera )


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

The inquisitor does need a retinue in order to qualify for a land raider. I don't think it has to start inside but I think you cannot start the canoness inside.

Also the priest gives rerolls on the charge. not important for the celestians as they reroll normally but the canoness would benefit.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Celestians auto hit on 3+, they don't reroll. And you don't need a retinue to get a landraider, you can buy a landraider as transport for your inquisitor who does not have to be a lord, and an elite inquisitor doesn't need a retinue.


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you do need a retinue in order to buy a land raider transport. It can be an elite inquisitor with a single familiar or something as a retinue, but I'm pretty sure its required. I know its not official but Army builder will not let me take one until I have added a retinue


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

found it in codex page 26. Under Inquisitor's Retinue (If inquisitor has a retinue and his unit number is 10 models or less he may be mounted in rhino for x points or a land raider for x points. or if unit is 12 or less chimera for x points.)


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought Celestians had preferred enemy which now rerolls hits instead of always hitting on 3+.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, techicly they do, however, in the codex, it's called holy Rage, explains it always hits on 3+, just like preferred enemy except that they hate everyone. So taking a small leap here, I would say the change in how preferred enemy works would not affect them since their rule is a different rule that just quotes that it works like preferred enemy.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a valid point. well then the priest rerolls will help everyone. cool


----------



## oreomaster3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> And the WH codex doesn't specify point maximums actually.


it got a maximum, which is of 100 points (weapons and psychic powers do not count, as well as master-crafted weapon) look closely in the codex page -20-

it say:
"you may also pick up to 100 points worth of wargear per model"
(may also means weapons does not count)


----------

